# N.O.W. Release date?



## EonTrinity (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello,

Eagerly anticipating NOW.  Any line of sight on when it will be released?

Also, any future plans for any other large sourcebooks?

Love both NEW and OLD!

ET


----------



## Morrus (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't ever give release dates, but Action Careers was released a couple of months ago, and Modern Equipment is done - I'm proofreading it right now, in fact. Then it's Modern Core, then Modern Worldbuilding, then we combine them into the hardcover.

The next big hardcover after that will be Judge Dredd & the Worlds of 2000AD. That's written and in layout.

Other than that, there are some adventures and the Bestiaries in the pipeline, plus the manuscript for the Venetian sourcebook arrives at the end of this month, and the Starship Recognition Manual next month (hopefully).


----------



## Vampifan (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm incredibly excited about all of these upcoming releases. The future is looking very bright indeed.


----------



## M3woods (Sep 30, 2017)

I've seen a few of Ian Stead's designs for the Starship Recognition Manual. They're incredible. He's doing great work for that book.


----------

